# Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K in my MK4 look lights????



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

The topic says it all.....I am confused as to which ones I want to buy. The 4100K looks like it shoots out more light on the road, but the 6000K looks good too, with a little less light on the road? 
What do you guys think?????


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K in my MK4 look lights???? (gsantelli)*

its all up to you, if you want better light output get the 4100k if you want a cool look and alittle less light output get the 6000k. Look for germanroxs hes got the 6000k in his MK4 lights.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (98silverGTIVR6)*

How much less light output is in the 6000K kit when compared to the 4100K kit?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (gsantelli)*

4100k is 3200 lumens
6000k is 2800 lumens
both are a million bajillion times brighter than Halogens, as you can clearly see by my comparison. So pick whatever!


[Modified by germanrox, 9:05 PM 8-25-2002]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (germanrox)*

I like the look your's make. As long as they are a HELLA lot brighter than halogens, I have no problem with the "cooler" look of the 6000K.
Thanks for the pics and info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like the look your's make. As long as they are a HELLA lot brighter than halogens, I have no problem with the "cooler" look of the 6000K.
Thanks for the pics and info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Sorry I'm jumping in late but you WILL DEFINITELY notice a big difference w/ either 6000K or 4100K over your halogens!!!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (nater)*

Thanks guys. I ordered the 6000K kit. Right now its in Newark customs.....can't wait to get it on Monday!!!!!
I'll definitely post some pics as soon as they are available.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (gsantelli)*

Ok ...
Are you guys buying these HID kits for the Jetta IV stock headlight assembly? I posted asking if they work well (alight with the road right/wont blind people/ will work properly) and havent got a response from anyone yet ... 
I am looking for HID kit myself, but I have heard a while ago that they don't work well on Jetta stock headlight assembly?????? I heard they work very good for the Golfs! 
Can anyone PLEASE confirm this?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Senna 1.8T)*

Senna 1.8T,
These kits will work fine with your set up. If I were you though, I would save a few more $$$ and get the OEM kit. This retro kit will work fine, but if the OEM is available, that is always your best bet.
You are more than welcome to get in on the HID group buy from Autolamps....(mine are in transit as I write this), just you do not get the OEM light output that OEM MK4 Jetta HIDs give out.
That is why we are all saying to go with the OEM kit. If you choose not too, welcome to the GB!!!!
Good Luck!
GS


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Senna 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok ...
Are you guys buying these HID kits for the Jetta IV stock headlight assembly? I posted asking if they work well (alight with the road right/wont blind people/ will work properly) and havent got a response from anyone yet ... 
I am looking for HID kit myself, but I have heard a while ago that they don't work well on Jetta stock headlight assembly?????? I heard they work very good for the Golfs! 
Can anyone PLEASE confirm this?[HR][/HR]​You will lose you high beams with the stock lights. However, you could get the Euro Bora H4 headlights, then get the H4 hy/low kit to keep the high beams. But this will cost you just a bit less than the actual OEM BORA HID headlights.
Save your money, get OEM. There is someone selling them on here for $1000 CAD plus your headlights. Get these, great deal.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Senna 1.8T)*

Senna1.8t...
To answer your questions...and I think some others have right above this post...
Retrofit will work well in your Jetta housings but you WILL HAVE SOME GLARE.
No halogen reflector will be great for retrofitting an HID in there that puts out 3X's as much light. Will you be happy? Hell Yes! 
You are correct in hearing that the Golf Lamps are a bit better for HID's then the Jetta's. Why?
Couple reasons: 
1) Keep the high beams (so you'll pass inspection-as long as your shop doesn't know the difference of the HID's and mine didn't when I did my retrofit here in pa).
2) Focal point of D2S capsules are almost identical to that of H7 (golf lamps) so the golf reflector is designed with a focal point already in mind that almost matches the d2s capsule already.
But you'll be fine with this setup. Just be careful and aim them a bit lower than the halogens are supposed to be...B/C these lamps do not have a distinct cutoff. There is some scattered light. Align them lower than stock and you may be ok.
I don't know anything about 9006 or 9007 bulbs and how small or large they are to compare to H7's or D2S but I know that it's not H7.
Enjoy if you get!!!! 
You may want to get 6000K b/c in your free form reflectors it will but a lot more light "all over" so you may want a bit of a dimmer bulb. 
6000K=2800 lumens (light output)
4100K=3200 lumens (a bit brighter)
Later,


----------



## FiveFreshFish (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]4100k is 3200 lumens
6000k is 2800 lumens
both are a million bajillion times brighter than Halogens, as you can clearly see by my comparison. So pick whatever!

[Modified by germanrox, 9:05 PM 8-25-2002][HR][/HR]​I used some cheapo no-name 6000K xenon HID bulbs and I'm sure the lumen count was lower than 2800 but I've seen Philips Ultinon 6000K bulbs that look really bright and clean. 
In the pics below, the cheap 6000K bulb appear to put out a lot less light than the Philips 4100K bulb. Btw, the pics were taken with daylight film and not photoshopped. Car is a 2001 S4 with E-codes and Philips ballasts. 
If you get 6000K, stick with the big names and steer clear from the generic bulbs. 4100K definitely gives you more light as germanrox stated. However, street signs appear more vivid with 6000K despite their lower lumen rating.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (FiveFreshFish)*

FFF, 
Nice comparison pics. Those 6000K lamps sure are blue. 
Not only will they make street signs stand out, but they should also
make snow/rain/fog all stand out too (not a good thing), because blue light scatters passing through 
moisture. The fact that your second picture is
taken in the snow is a little ironic.








BTW, Do you ever feel like those E-code lights are blasting people when
you overtake on the left with that light cutoff jutting up and to the right? I've got Hella 
projectors with the same thing, and I know it isn't much an issue with the Halogens because they
just don't put out that much light to begin with, but Nater figured it was
too much light. What are your thoughts? 
ian


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Daemon42)*

Ok thanks for all the info! 
Well I remember a while ago that someone installed HID kit on Jetta and removed because it didnt work properly! Person ended up going with Ecodes ... that is why I am worried! How much is the groupbuy going for ? Also which should I get ? 6000? 4100? Knowing I will have glare .................. Well the lights from the X5 SUV annoy me at night (probably because the thing sits high) So a little glare won't be a problem I guess .............. I really want this!


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Senna 1.8T)*

Oh ya ... this groupbuy kit comes with all the harness /wires required to install or will I have to cut and splice and all that nasty / non professional install? Not that I use electrical tape anyway ( I always use heat shrink tube ), but I am just wondering what will I have to do to install to the stock harness? 
......... I want to order this so bad! Please guys give me more info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Senna 1.8T)*

splicing? HA! Not in the least. All you'll end up doing is unplugging your old headlight, plugging that connection into the ballast, and sticking the new bulb into the headlamp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hook the rest of the harness up to the battery and you're all set


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (germanrox)*

Senna,
He's right. Go with this kit. If you are going with your stock Jetta lamps then I'd go with 6000K b/c you'll be giving out just a tad bit less light which will (I think) be 
good for other drivers. You're lights will rock!!!!
Not only will it be pretty easy to hookup but you'll have a well-known company backing up your product.
Don't buy that guys' kit (MicDub). It's trash compared to this.
Plus, you will be out 300 bucks and then back at square one. This way you are spending 500 up front and knowing what you are getting.
Later,
quote:[HR][/HR]splicing? HA! Not in the least. All you'll end up doing is unplugging your old headlight, plugging that connection into the ballast, and sticking the new bulb into the headlamp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hook the rest of the harness up to the battery and you're all set[HR][/HR]​


----------



## FiveFreshFish (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Daemon42)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FFF, 
Nice comparison pics. Those 6000K lamps sure are blue. 
Not only will they make street signs stand out, but they should also
make snow/rain/fog all stand out too (not a good thing), because blue light scatters passing through 
moisture. The fact that your second picture is
taken in the snow is a little ironic.









BTW, Do you ever feel like those E-code lights are blasting people when
you overtake on the left with that light cutoff jutting up and to the right? I've got Hella 
projectors with the same thing, and I know it isn't much an issue with the Halogens because they
just don't put out that much light to begin with, but Nater figured it was
too much light. What are your thoughts? 
ian[HR][/HR]​Hi Ian, the beam does affect other cars when overtaking but I'm more concerned with blinding oncoming traffic when I approach a right-hand bend in the road. I have to deal with the same thing when an HID-equipped car comes at me, so I figure "sometimes you're the bug, sometimes you're the windshield." 
The stock DOT halogen lights I had previously had a truncated cutoff so they didn't reach up as far and also had a cencentric diffusing pattern in the lens so the cutoff is not so sharp. 
I think that projectors are the best production headlight focusing technology currently offered. Then comes reflector-based headlights and finally, the headlights that depend on the glass housing for its illumination pattern.
Nowadays, more cars are equipped with HIDs so drivers are getting used to seeing and expecting more of these brighter lights. In the eight months since I've installed the HID E-codes, I've only been flashed three times on the highway and not once in the city. I believe that an SUV with HIDs would be a far worse offender simply because its headlights are mounted significantly higher.
Btw, here are more pics taken with the same type of bulbs in both headlights for a better comparison. Camera was a Nikon F2 with daylight film; exposure kept the same for all photos, including the two in my previous post above.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (FiveFreshFish)*

FFF,
It appears to be that the cutoff on these lights is a bit high??? Or is it just me?
I'm not just talking about the right side "flare" but the flat part too.
DOT HID Projectors don't have as high a right side cutoff as the E-codes (my DOT E46 BMW projectors go up but not nearly as much as these lamps).
I had the same problem as you, FFF, with my Hella Dual Rounds with HID's.
Going around corners on 2 lane (one each way) roads blinded oncoming traffic too.
But that equates out to you hitting right hand traffic in their rearview's every time yo pass...
As long as it doesn't reflect off their mirror and into their eyes it's not a problem.
That's where I had my problems tho!
Later,


----------



## FiveFreshFish (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (nater)*

Hi nater, 
The lights appear to be aimed quite high because the driveway slopes down rather dramatically but it's tough to see in the pictures. The brick on the left side really shows the difference in illumination levels. 
Why don't we get E-codes from the factory? Can you believe that my 91 M3 came with *sealed beam* headlights from the factory?







WTF were they thinking? The 88-89 had the projectors and 90-91 they cheaped out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (FiveFreshFish)*

Ya, I realized the sloping driveway thing.
Anyway, Nate and I had an interesting email exchange where we discussed how much the Hella projectors in 
my Projektzwo dual rounds are different than the regular Hella dual rounds that
everyone else has. 
Check this out. 
Here's the opening behind the glass for my Pzwos.. 








Note the 1/4 circle opening below the center projector opening. 
Now check out the shield between the lens and the place where the bulb goes.








See how the shield bends in the middle? That bend matches the shape
of the bend in the light. That shield casts a shadow in
the shape of the horizontal cutoff and upward kink, by blocking light 
from the bottom of the rear reflector which would normally by cast upwards. 
The projector assembly can be rotated 10-15 degrees within the outer housing so it
can do RHD instead of LHD.
Now what about that other opening? 
















Well, see there's a little independent reflector at the bottom of the housing 
that throws light right out that opening. Originally I thought *it* was responsible for
the high splash, but now I know it's actually designed to put
a little more light on the road up close and off to the edge. Given the 
angle it has to clear under the projector lens assembly, I don't think it
can ever cast light up. Only out and down and to the sides. 
I know light comes from there. You can see it in this shot.








Anyway, I'm pretty sure that if I find the high right splash too
obnoxious after the HID retrofit, I can simply attach something to the shield 
in the middle to change the shape of the shadow it casts. 
Nate, do the normal Hellas have a shield like that with the bend 
in the middle, or do they really pull off the splash with
some modification of the reflector behind the bulb, as you 
theorized? I doubt it's the latter. That just wouldn't produce as 
sharp a cutoff. If it's the former, then the fix is super easy.
ian



[Modified by Daemon42, 3:56 AM 9-10-2002]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Daemon42)*

Let me check the Hella projector I have at home. I'll open it up and take a few pics tonight so you can see if there is a plate.
GS


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (FiveFreshFish)*

Why? b/c USDOT sucks! They are still in the stone-age when it comes to lighting.
Plus, the american public makes such a big deal about things like this...
We've been programmed to lobby and complain whenever something isn't the way we want it...too many people raising a ruckous!
Later,
quote:[HR][/HR]Hi nater, 
The lights appear to be aimed quite high because the driveway slopes down rather dramatically but it's tough to see in the pictures. The brick on the left side really shows the difference in illumination levels. 
Why don't we get E-codes from the factory? Can you believe that my 91 M3 came with *sealed beam* headlights from the factory?







WTF were they thinking? The 88-89 had the projectors and 90-91 they cheaped out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Daemon42)*

Ian,








This picture does not look familiar. This looks like the difference b/w the setups b/w Hella and Pzwo. I do not have a digicam so I'm sorry...otherwise we could really figure this out. I'm telling you tho, the difference here is in the HOUSING not in the projector. Which leads me to your other question: 
You asked if the Hella Dual Round Projectors that I have have the shield in the lens/projector like you showed in the picture. YES. My shield is shaped the same way (to my eye). I know you doubt it and I wonder too...but my theory would still have to be that somehow the back of the lens (reflector) is projecting light out and to the upper right (unless your lamps are doing the same thing).
This is a really interesting picture...








This shows the light coming out of that opening. Hella Dual Rounds DO NOT have this (unless I didn't notice-and I notice lighting details like this) plus it does not appear that way while looking at the housing from the inside.
EDIT: Just wondering. What is that little small light coming from the top of the low beam? Did you install a city light there or does it come with those lights??? If so, another difference is that the city lights on the hella dual rounds come in the high beams. I can't tell in this pic b/c you high beams are on. EDIT
Ian,
You sure your lamps don't have that right side "flare"?
Left side and right side are identical with the Hella Dual Rounds so both sides have that upper right hand cutoff.
Interesting.
But that is the difference b/w Hella Dual Rounds and Pzwo...projectors are the same and housings are different????
Later,



[Modified by nater, 8:36 AM 9-10-2002]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Let me check the Hella projector I have at home. I'll open it up and take a few pics tonight so you can see if there is a plate.
GS[HR][/HR]​Good.
Thanks!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (nater)*

Ian,
Check out this pic ("borrowed" from Bora20's recent post regarding his HID TT retrofit)...








This is a pic of the stock hella dual round showing NO opening at the bottom.
Interesting...didn't know how different these lamps were...
Later,


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (nater)*

Nate, 
I went out last night, turned the lights on, and covered up the center completely
so only light came out the bottom opening. All that does is project light low
and wide, and not a terrible lot of it at that. It's interesting, but unimportant.
I originally thought it was responsible for the flare. It's not.
Since the reflector behind the bulb is completely symetrical I know the shield with
the bend in the center, *is* responsible for the flare. When you tilt
the projector assembly one way, one side of the shield will be horizontal and
the other slopes down after the bend. Now you'll get a serious headache 
trying to understand the optics of how the shield going down on one side let's the light 
go up, but remember that light from the top part of the rear reflector is cast down on
the ground above the shield. And light from the bottom part of the reflector is cast up
but is blocked by the shield. The "shadow" the shield casts, is effectively upside down.
If the shield blocked the entire bottom half of the reflector the cutoff
would be pure horizontal. Since the shield dips down on one side, a bit more light from
the bottom half of the reflector, escapes past the dipped part of the sheild
and is cast upwards to the right (or left if it's rotated to the RHD side). 
So if you want to eliminate the splash (with Pzwos or Hella DRs), all you have to do is 
rotate the shield to its proper orientation, and then attach something to it, to extend the horizontal
part all the way across, thus removing the low side. The shadow cast then
will be absolutely horizontal. Could JB-weld on another piece of metal
or tap two small holes through there and screw something in place. Could 
even cut a groove in your new piece where the screw goes through and make it 
adjustible. Could even get fancy and change the shape of the splash completely.
If you wanted to remove it in the future, you'd just pull the added piece off,
and leave the screws in the shield to block the small holes.
And yes, the Pzwo's have the city lights in the low beams instead of high. The
housings are considerably larger on the low beams, which is why I got them
because I always liked the Mk2 DR look.








And a comparison with normal hella dual rounds (a little tough to tell.. look at the surrounds).. 
http://www.houseofthud.com/rintintin/club3.jpg
ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 11:07 AM 9-10-2002]


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (nater)*

The Pzwo...projectors look just like the BMW E30 projectors.
As far as the cut off of the E-Code S4 projectors are concerned, the cuttoff is identical to the E-Code TT projectors that I am fitting into my car.
Here is a picture of the shield in my projectors. The second picture shows the shield up so if you go to England, you can use your lights.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (Daemon42)*

Ian,
I understand there are a number of things to do to make those projectors work for HID. Maybe I will do that then sell them.
I'm just glad I've got the OEM stuff in there. Now I can just go buy regular OEM d2s bulbs and no rebased ones. 
Straight out of PHilips factory, you know?
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Which Autolamps HID kit should I use, the 4100K or 6000K ... (nater)*

These pics and descriptions get more detailed every day!


----------

